# Help please... screensaver hack for K2



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Morning everyone.  I decided to try & do the screensaver hack but for some reason I can't get it to work.  I can't find the folder with the screensavers... (I went in & clicked to unhide but it astill isn't showing)  Is anyone available to walk me through this?
thanks so much!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd suggest you watch for Heather or Verena to come on and PM one of them. . .then go to chat. . .I know they've both played with screensavers on the K2 and would be able to help you.  Others maybe as well. . .sadly, not me.  

Ann


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Ann... I will be on the lookout!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

klrodrigues said:


> Morning everyone. I decided to try & do the screensaver hack but for some reason I can't get it to work. I can't find the folder with the screensavers... (I went in & clicked to unhide but it astill isn't showing) Is anyone available to walk me through this?
> thanks so much!


This post may help.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5734.msg126069.html#msg126069


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Forster... I keep reading & re-reading that thread but I can't seem to figure out what's wrong.  I went it & unhid & unchecked the boxes it said & applied ... but still no folder    I am SOOOO not good at this


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Unless something has changed in the hack since I installed it, the *screen_saver* folder is one that you CREATE, not one that already exists. These are the instructions I followed:

1) Plug your Kindle2 into your computer.
2) Copy "Update_kindle2_user_screen_savers.bin" to the root of your Kindle2.
3) Change directories to the "system" folder.
*4) Create a new folder called "screen_saver"*
5) Place any 600x800 PNG image files into the system\screen_saver folder that
you just created.
6) Unplug your Kindle2
7) Press the "Menu" button on your Kindle2 and select "Settings."
8 ) At the Settings page press "Menu" again and select "Update Your Kindle."
9) When the "update" is done your Kindle2 will reboot and you are done.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently, it HAS changed since I installed it.... However, you need to make sure you download the latest version 0.4 of the hack:

Yet another version.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok.. so I *think* I finally got it... I'm just waiting for it to go to sleep so I can make sure   
thanks for all the help everyone   

 now everyone knows how bad at this stuff I truly am  

YAY!!  it works.. I have seen 1 of the screensavers that I added...  shame htere isn't a way to scroll through them...


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Geez.. here I go again...
   ok I have my screensavers on there... is it normal for the same screensaver to stay on for the whole sleep period?

ETA: Fixed the blank screens on some... I just resaved & they worked


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

klrodrigues said:


> ok I have my screensavers on there... is it normal for the same screensaver to stay on for the whole sleep period?


Yes, that's normal. They're not *screen savers* like we think of them on a computer. Computer ones were designed to prevent image burn into the old CRT monitors (which haven't been used in years BTW, they're not necessary on computers any more either  ). The kindle screen saver mode actually locks out keyboard entry so you don't change pages, etc. while the Kindle isn't being used. The picture is mostly just for fun! Changing it would require battery power, so the same picture will stay in place until you wake the Kindle then put it back to sleep again, at which time a new picture will show up.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks JetJammer!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd love to have custom screen savers on my K2-----but I'm a wimp and am afraid to try LOL


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

JetJammer said:


> Yes, that's normal. They're not *screen savers* like we think of them on a computer. Computer ones were designed to prevent image burn into the old CRT monitors (which haven't been used in years BTW, they're not necessary on computers any more either  ). The kindle screen saver mode actually locks out keyboard entry so you don't change pages, etc. while the Kindle isn't being used. The picture is mostly just for fun! Changing it would require battery power, so the same picture will stay in place until you wake the Kindle then put it back to sleep again, at which time a new picture will show up.


This explains it and thanks for the added info. Now I know that they dont really function the same way as screen savers on a computer monitor.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

pomlover2586 said:


> I'd love to have custom screen savers on my K2-----but I'm a wimp and am afraid to try LOL


I was a bit nervous when I did it on mine. But all is well. Just go for it.


----------



## Arylkin (Apr 2, 2009)

I was hoping someone could chime in to let me know if the K2 screensaver hack still works with different Kindle firmware updates.  Has anyone done it before the most recent firmware update?  Did it still work or were there problems?


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I used the Kindle 2 Screensaver-hack-0.4 just a few days ago, and it worked perfectly with no problems at all.  Probably took less than 5 minutes including the download.  

I do understand that you need to reverse it when new updates come out from Amazon, download them, then re-run it.  As easy as it was though, I don't think that will be an issue.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Arylkin said:


> I was hoping someone could chime in to let me know if the K2 screensaver hack still works with different Kindle firmware updates. Has anyone done it before the most recent firmware update? Did it still work or were there problems?


I installed the hack before the recent firmware update. I uninstalled the hack, manually updated the firmware, and then reinstalled the hack. It honestly took less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Arylkin (Apr 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I installed the hack before the recent firmware update. I uninstalled the hack, manually updated the firmware, and then reinstalled the hack. It honestly took less than 10 minutes.


Thanks- I tried it! I added my own screensavers and then put it back to the original ones and then back to mine. It's definitely easy and worth it.


----------

